

List of inventors killed by their own inventions - jeremynixon
http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_inventors_killed_by_their_own_inventions

======
ubersubtle
Inventing can be dangerous work! Those who push the limits can change the
world if things work out - but sometimes things don't, in the worst of ways...

